# Thanksgiving



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don’t know about you but I’m tired of eating healthy and watching what I eat and I’m really, really looking forward to a big Thanksgiving dinner! I’m starting to check my pantry to make sure I have the basics. It’s not too early to buy some staples. I put extra butter in the freezer, made sure I have enough Crisco for pie crust and checked my spices. Jello and canned pineapple I can buy now for our cranberry salad.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bought Stuffing and Cranberry sauce yesterday.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like Thanksgiving more than I do Christmas. However, I could live easily without either. To much work, lots of clean up and for me it starts days before the actual Thursday.
I make the turkey stock in advance, then I make the stuffing/dressing the day before and dry brine my turkey uncovered in the fridge up to three days in advance. Allowing the skin to dry is key to crispy skin.
Also our Costco has stopped making the big bag of fresh dinner rolls. So now I will, delegate rolls to someone else.
I have been telling my wife we should go to the Caribbean from late November until Christmas is long over. She loves the beach and the sun, but I think she likes holidays more.
She was raised a Jehovah's Witness and did not have any holidays growing up. So she tends to go a little overboard these days with good reason.
Believe it or not my first wife was also raised a Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Better stock up on Thanksgiving goodies early, there is supposed to be a shortage this year. They say cranberry sauce is one thing, I forget what else they said. They did say coffee, and paper products again though. How much of this is true is anybody's guess.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

J. V. said:


> I like Thanksgiving more than I do Christmas. However, I could live easily without either. To much work, lots of clean up and for me it starts days before the actual Thursday.
> I make the turkey stock in advance, then I make the stuffing/dressing the day before and dry brine my turkey uncovered in the fridge up to three days in advance. Allowing the skin to dry is key to crispy skin.
> Also our Costco has stopped making the big bag of fresh dinner rolls. So now I will, delegate rolls to someone else.
> I have been telling my wife we should go to the Caribbean from late November until Christmas is long over. She loves the beach and the sun, but I think she likes holidays more.
> ...


 So....What do ya say when Jehovah's Witness's knock onthe door...????


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what ?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I just had a birthday and on that day I threw dietary caution to the wind. I had bacon with cinnamon buns for breakfast, pizza then ice cream for lunch, and for dinner was roast chicken then cake and more ice cream. My son gave me a package of peanut butter cups so I inhaled a few of them, too. A few pumpkin cupcakes got in on the gluttonous action, too.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> I just had a birthday and on that day I threw dietary caution to the wind. I had bacon with cinnamon buns for breakfast, pizza then ice cream for lunch, and for dinner was roast chicken then cake and more ice cream. My son gave me a package of peanut butter cups so I inhaled a few of them, too. A few pumpkin cupcakes got in on the gluttonous action, too.


Happy Birthday. Sounds fun. Wouldn’t be a proper celebration without indulging. I’m debating pumpkin ice cream the store now carries. Ohhh, I’ll hold off till Thanksgiving but want some eggnog.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Better stock up on Thanksgiving goodies early, there is supposed to be a shortage this year. They say cranberry sauce is one thing, I forget what else they said. They did say coffee, and paper products again though. How much of this is true is anybody's guess.


Some stores have frozen cranberries. Good idea!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We have already had some eggnog and will get some more if there is any.

Nik, I have never had fresh or frozen cranberries, but I do love cranberry sauce. I am not much on turkey though, just don't care for it much. A baked hen and dressing is really good though. If we could find a farm raised turkey, I would like that. There is all the difference in the world in the taste and texture. Same with chicken, farm raised chicken can't be beat.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Actually, I think the bagged cranberries are fresh, I freeze them for smoothies, etc.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Some stores have frozen cranberries. Good idea!


Big Jim: Lots of cranky people if theres a coffee shortage.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Big Jim: Lots of cranky people if theres a coffee shortage.


Whooooo don't you know it, I will be one of them. lol


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I only buy fresh cranberries (which are plentiful and grown in MA) and I get my turkey from a local turkey farm. I am sure they will have the same number they always have. In fact I have been for the most part buying local (made/grown in New England) since the pandemic began as much as I can to avoid some supply chain issues and keeping the money I spend close to home and benefiting our local communities. Even my coffee comes from a local coffee roaster. If Costco has a shortage, I don't much care.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> So....What do ya say when Jehovah's Witness's knock onthe door...????


They don't come anymore. I explained my feelings and background and they quit wasting their time with me.
They have always been extremely polite and have never pushed anything. They even pay out of their own pockets for the literature they pass out.
You would be amazed at what they really teach. Its christian with a handful of views not popular with many people. For me its the blood issue.
But if you were ever in a JW Kingdom Hall, you would be impressed with all the bible study they do. They actually live it every day. Not just on Sundays.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'e worked with someone, don't know who but suspected, was JW. I would find the Watchtower pamphlets around and read them in my spare time. Wasn't anything offensive and I thought good stuff. Didn't make me want to convert though.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I will say one thing about JW. My elderly aunt in Albuquerque, had no family around, but was well cared for by the JW.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Birthday bulge almost gone! Only 51 weeks until I can be a gluttonous pig again!


----------

